# Dried Jungle Vines?



## BuD (May 13, 2010)

Hi, I’m after some dried jungle vines but I can’t seem to find anywhere in the UK that sell it. Does anyone know of anywhere that does? Iv attached a pic of the kinda thing I’m after. Thanks Rick


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Dartfrog has some vines similar to that, or have you thought about the fake jungle vines from Exo terra? To be honest you do need to buy a few and maybe wrap round another piece of real wood to get a good effect, but I've done this and they look great.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

either dartfog.co.uk or pollywog.co.uk or the equipment classifieds on here
Hard to get hold of but worth it!


----------



## BuD (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys I just tried dartfrog.co.uk and they have them but there out of stock.


----------

